# Oven heat escaping during bread baking



## davidbike (Nov 8, 2002)

I have Hotpoint range that I bought last year (it was one of the highest rated 30" ranges by Consumer Reports). I use it with a Hearthkit for bread, and I begin heating the oven about 1.5 hours before I put in the first load of bread (takes a while for the hearthkit to really warm up). -- A lot of heat escapes through the vent at the top of the range. I assume it's a safety feature, but this seems odd in that I assume the oven should be trapping as much heat as possible and relying on the thermostat to regulate temperature. -- Do older ranges hold in more heat? Is it OK for me to at least partly block the vent, perhaps with a wet towel, or is that too dangerous?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I think that vents exist for a purpose especially when it concerns gas ovens. In the case of the latter, blocking the vents would lead to altered combustion and perhaps carbon monoxide poisoning. Don't do it. They're there for a reason.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't forget that air expands when it is heated. A vent keeps the oven door from popping open to let the hot air escape.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

It also vents excess steam when roasting.

Jock


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

if anything, it should exhaust cooler air while the oven recovers. Are you having a problem with temp?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I vote no on any vent blocking. I think you are asking for trouble. 

Are your sure your oven chamber is losing heat? I A) use a hearthkit & B) have an oven that vents hot air (back over the range top). I don't lose much oven heat, even when I open the door, as the HearthKit helps preserve the temp.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I vote no on any vent blocking. I think you are asking for trouble. 

Are your sure your oven chamber is losing heat? I A) use a hearthkit & B) have an oven that vents hot air (back over the range top). I don't lose much oven heat, even when I open the door, as the HearthKit helps preserve the temp.


----------

